# Oxford - Caravan and Camping Club Site



## 89880 (May 1, 2005)

Thinking of using this site for a long weekend break in October. Has anyone visited ? How close are "touristy bits" etc ? Any comments extremely welcome 

Thanks

Donna


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Have not stayed at the site but know of it because it is just behind Touchwood camping shop. It looks a nice site , as to seeing the sites there is a park and ride just across the road. Oxford is a nightmare to navigate/park so this would be the best option


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

nice clean site used it for five days last winter .
about two mile down the road from the tourist bits .
we liked it .
all the best
twodogs


----------



## 89880 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the prompt responses

This is my 40th birthday weekend away so are there any reallllllly expensive restaurants you can recommend ?????????


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*oxford CCC site*

have used it many times, both before & after CCC took it over. Facilities are getting a bit rundown now & it's time they put in all weather pitches. You may get train noise, so try to get a pitch on the right hand side. Buses to town go from the park & ride next door (DON'T try driving in to oxford). It's a few years since I was in Oxfoed centre for a meal but the Elizabeth restaurant in St aldates (more or less opposite Christchurch college on the bus roud in) used to be very expensive 01865 242230. Raymond Blanc's Le petit blanc in walton st is supposed to be good 01865 510999. There should be plenty of places you should be able to get in on spec otherwise. If you really want punishing you can fit in a visit to the Kassam Stadium & suffer with us oxford Unted fans.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Last time we visited about 2 years ago there was no m/home waste point and when I asked where to put my waste water i was told to take it with me, you can't beat a nice helpful warden! Also the grass was a bit boggy so m/homes were directed to park on the roads around the site. On the plus side the location and convenience for Oxford can't be beat, only a few minutes walk to the city.

Haven't been back since but it might have improved by now.

pete.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

it is a few years back but we did spend quite a lot of time in and around Oxford, for special evenings out we went to either The Lemon Tree or Gee's. Both expensive but very good,see:-

http://www.dailyinfo.co.uk/food/restaurants.html
http://travel.yahoo.com/p-travelguide-2798465-lemon_tree_the_oxford-i

but there are loads of other good places ...if you find one let us know :lol:

P.S. the kebab vans are good too.......or so my son says!

Mike


----------



## 89880 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. Booked now so will let you all know whether facilities have improved any.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*Oxford camping Club Site*

The site is open all year round. The site manager said to me that they get an increase in motorhome users 'out of season'.
Redbridge park and ride is just over the road buses run to the centre of Oxford and return quite late. Which means you can see show and still get the bus back. May I reccommend somewhere to eat, try The News Cafe off the main shopping street. near a bell toweopposite a large bookstore.


----------



## 92150 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Oxford camping Club Site*



Bigfoot said:


> The site is open all year round. The site manager said to me that they get an increase in motorhome users 'out of season'.
> Redbridge park and ride is just over the road buses run to the centre of Oxford and return quite late. Which means you can see show and still get the bus back. May I reccommend somewhere to eat, try The News Cafe off the main shopping street. near a bell toweopposite a large bookstore.


Hi the news cafe is in Ship street of cornmarket. If you need any more information about Oxford Just ask and I will try to help
Chris
8O


----------

